# student concert



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

a few of my students will show case their talent tonight (june 23rd) at our annual student concert. My wife and I convert our veggie garden / green house into a small concert hall with approx. seating for 40.
Alway's a lot of fun. The kids don't know it yet but the electric players will be running thru the 94' vibro king tonight.
Then the Dalegreen band wraps things up with a mini concert at the end of the evening


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Awesome.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice setting, good luck with the event!


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Very awesome indeed!

My daughter's piano teacher turned her dining room into seating for the families of her students last night and it was great to sit and listen to the youngsters, not only my daughter, play.

But your venue looks way cooler!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Hopefully nobody nibbles on your lettuce. 

What a cool setting. Are there many mosquitoes in there?


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

thanks for all the comments, the lettuce and all other veggies survived!
mosquito's are minimal as it was a little too warm for them to become active.
The gig went great, lots of smiling parents and kids and me....


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

We have used it a couple of times for house style concerts. Great acoustics at the right volume levels


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Those types of events were a lot of work, but a lot of fun.
(Speaking from experience as a student & a teacher)

Hope it goes well.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Very nice setup. That would be a great place for house concerts.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

great stuff! thanks for your work and sharing this with us, dale.


----------

